# NZ carpenter moving to CHicago - what do we need to know



## Jasmine85 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi everyone.
My partner and I have the opportunity to move to Chicago with my work (sponsorship all included) - I will have my job but my partner will not. He is a New Zealander - fully qualified Carpenter with 16 years experience. Anyone have info on building work in Chicago. Avg hourly rates? How much does the work differ from NZ to USA? Also how much would a 2 bedroom apartment close to city centre range from in terms of price?
Thanks
Jasmine


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Does he have a work permit for the USA?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you have to be married to be on your visa ..and some do not allow the spouse to work ....


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As everyone has said, it depends entirely on the type of visa you will be on. And an added caveat here: Chicago has always been a very fiercely union town, particularly for the skilled trades like carpenter. Assuming your partner can work, the first step on arrival will be to contact the relevant union to see how things work and how to find work "properly."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What visa are you obtaining via your company?

Whether or not your husband (if he is just your partner he won't be moving with you) will be able to work depends on what visa YOU are getting.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on individual circumstances B2 gets issued for cohabitating partners but it does not allow emploument.

In my opinion OP's questions are too broad to give an answer.

You can get a 2br for $500 or $3000. Where, what amenities, what budget, ...?

Bubba handy man working odd jobs is in a different pay range then the poster we have who is a very specialized furniture maker in the DC area.


----------



## Jasmine85 (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone - we are not worried about the visa as my company is sorting this out - my husband will be able to work 3 months after we arrive in the country. We are more concerned to how different the building trade will be compared to NZ - he specializes in building houses (normally $1million +). I dont think he'd be keen for handy man type work - more joining a company and getting involved in some bigger building projects - is there much building work in chicago? Any other info anyone can give would be really appreciated

Thank You
Jasmine


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Jasmine85 said:


> Thanks everyone - we are not worried about the visa as my company is sorting this out - my husband will be able to work 3 months after we arrive in the country. We are more concerned to how different the building trade will be compared to NZ - he specializes in building houses (normally $1million +). I dont think he'd be keen for handy man type work - more joining a company and getting involved in some bigger building projects - is there much building work in chicago? Any other info anyone can give would be really appreciated
> 
> Thank You
> Jasmine


We would like to know which visa YOU are getting because it is a waste of the forum's time to give information and expertise if your husband is not going to be able to work.


----------



## Jasmine85 (Jul 5, 2015)

L1 for me and L2 for hubby


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes he can get an EAD with an L2 ...you must produce you marriage cert ..


----------



## Jasmine85 (Jul 5, 2015)

so anyone have any advise regarding his job and what kind of building work is most popular in chicago?


----------

